
Data Gif Maker by Google News Lab - happy-go-lucky
https://datagifmaker.withgoogle.com/edit
======
planetjones
I always fail to understand how an organisation like Google, who value mobile
so much, can keep churning out web pages that can't display properly on the
smaller screen.

------
TeMPOraL
I'm either missing the point of those gifs, or they do look kind of pointless.

As a test, I compared: 1,2,3,4,5 with 5,4,3,2,1. Expected a smooth movement
from left to right. Got a visualization that jumps all around the screen.

What information is this supposed to convey? What's the role of the animation?
Wouldn't it be better shown with a bunch of stacked horizontal bars on top of
each other? E.g. my example:

    
    
      x=====
      xx====
      xxx===
      xxxx==
      xxxxx=

------
clydethefrog
The Material Design approach to the wacky animations I used in my first
powerpoint presentation.

------
nivertech
any examples?

~~~
probst
This techcrunch article has some examples:

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/25/googles-data-gif-maker-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/25/googles-data-gif-maker-lets-you-
easily-make-basic-data-gifs/?ncid=rss)

------
Kiro
This is very... underwhelming.

------
wand3r
This really made by Google?

